# Chu Kỳ Của Giấc Ngủ



## thuthuytatana (19/1/19)

Bạn đã bao giờ nghe nói rằng khi ngủ mình sẽ trải qua một chuỗi các giai đoạn trong giấc ngủ chưa?​​Theo các nhà khoa học: khi ngủ, một số bộ phận của cơ thể luôn duy trì hoạt động và các hoạt động này diễn ra không đều ở các thời điểm khác nhau. Bằng việc theo dõi cơ thể con người khi ngủ người ta nhận thấy quá trình ngủ của con người được chia thành các giai đoạn nhất định, ở mỗi giai đoạn cơ thể có những hoạt động đặc trưng riêng. Vậy thực chất những giai đoạn ấy là gì? Hãy cùng Nệm Drap Gối Cao Cấp Tatana tìm hiểu nhé!​​Khi ngủ các hoạt động của cơ thể diễn ra qua 5 giai đoạn: ru ngủ, ngủ nông, ngủ sâu, ngủ rất sâu và ngủ mơ (REM), các giai đoạn diễn ra theo thứ tự tạo thành một chu kỳ và chu kỳ này được lặp đi lặp lại trong suốt thời gian kể từ khi bạn nhắm mắt ngủ vào buổi tối hôm trước đến khi thức dậy vào sáng ngày hôm sau.​​_



_

_5 giai đoạn của giấc ngủ được chia thành 2 chu kỳ: NREM (Non Rapid Eye Movement) và REM (Rapid Eye Movement)_​*Chu kỳ NREM: chia thành 4 giai đoạn*​​*1. Giai đoạn ru ngủ*:​Thông thường giai đoạn ru ngủ chỉ diễn ra từ 3-15 phút. Giai đoạn này bắt đầu diễn ra vào thời điểm bạn nhắm mắt để bắt đầu ngủ. Ở giai đoạn ru ngủ, cơ thể chuyển dần sang trạng thái ngủ nông và có thể bị đánh thức một cách dễ dàng. Những người bị thức giấc ở giai đoạn này thường nhớ những hình ảnh không rõ ràng, một số người còn bị co giật đột ngột, đây là hành động phản ứng lại cảm giác như mình đang rơi trước đó. Hiện tượng co giật này được gọi là hypnic myoclonia, diễn ra tương tự như khi bạn đang tập trung suy nghĩ thì người khác vỗ vào vai khiến bạn giật mình.​​*2. Giai đoạn ngủ nông:*​Giai đoạn ngủ nông chiếm khoảng 50% tổng thời gian ngủ. Ở giai đoạn này mắt ngừng chuyển động và hoạt động của bộ não (sóng não) trở nên chậm hơn. Thỉnh thoảng bên trong não xảy ra những đợt sóng nhanh được gọi là sleep spindle, các đợt sóng nhanh này thưa dần khi chuyển tiếp sang giai đoạn tiếp theo.​​_



_​

​*3. Giai đoạn ngủ sâu:*​Giai đoạn này chỉ chiếm dưới 10% tổng thời gian ngủ. Ngủ sâu là giai đoạn chuyển tiếp giữa ngủ nông và ngủ rất sâu. Ở giai đoạn này sóng não diễn ra rất chậm và được gọi là sóng delta, thỉnh thoảng được xen kẽ với những đợt sóng nhanh. Nhiệt độ, nhịp tim, nhịp thở, huyết áp của cơ thể đều giảm, hệ thống cơ xương khớp cũng giãn ra, chùng xuống.​​*4. Giai đoạn ngủ rất sâu:*​Giai đoạn này chiếm khoảng 20% tổng thời gian ngủ, đây là giai đoạn quan trọng giúp cơ thể được nghỉ ngơi gần như hoàn toàn. Ở giai đoạn này, nhiệt độ của cơ thể, nhịp tim, nhịp thở và huyết áp đều giảm xuống mức thấp nhất, hoàn toàn không có sự chuyển động của mắt và các cơ tay, chân. Lúc này, sóng tồn tại trong bộ não hầu hết là sóng chậm delta. Những người bị thức giấc ở giai đoạn này thường cảm thấy choạng vạng, bơ vơ, mất phương hướng, một vài phút sau đó hoạt động của bộ não mới có thể được tăng cường trở lại như bình thường.​​*Chu kỳ REM: Giai đoạn ngủ mơ*​Giai đoạn ngủ mơ còn được gọi là REM (rapid eye movement) chiếm khoảng 20% tổng thời gian ngủ. Ở giai đoạn này mặc dù đang ngủ nhưng nhiệt độ cơ thể, nhịp tim, nhịp thở và huyết áp đều tăng lên, nhãn cầu – đôi mặt chuyển động nhanh qua lại, trong khi cơ chân tay tạm thời không hoạt động. Những giấc mơ xuất hiện ở giai đoạn này, đối với những người thức dậy đột ngột ở giai đoạn REM, họ thường nhớ lại những câu chuyện dường như vô lý – những giấc mơ. Cuối giai đoạn REM, thông thường cơ thể thức giấc tạm thời một vài phút sau đó nhanh chóng lặp lại chu kỳ giấc ngủ cho đến sáng.​​_



_​​Giấc ngủ REM là giai đoạn của giấc ngủ khi não hoạt động tích cực và xuất hiện giấc mơ. Trong suốt giấc ngủ REM, mắt bạn sẽ thực sự di chuyển nhanh, hơi thở nông và nhịp tim cũng như huyết áp của bạn có thể tăng lên. Trong giai đoạn này, tay và chân của bạn cũng sẽ tê liệt. Thời lượng giấc ngủ REM phụ thuộc vào tuổi tác và các yếu tố khác:​​- Trẻ sơ sinh dành khoảng 50% thời gian ngủ cho giấc ngủ REM.​- Người trưởng thành là gần 20% thời gian ngủ.​​Tăng thời lượng giấc ngủ REM được chứng minh là giúp tăng cường khả năng gợi nhớ và năng lực trí tuệ toàn phần, đặc biệt là đối với trẻ nhỏ. Bạn cũng sẽ có những giấc mơ sinh động trong giai đoạn giấc ngủ REM của chu kỳ ngủ và bạn mong rằng những giấc mơ này được kéo dài mỗi đêm.​​Giấc ngủ của bạn sẽ theo chu kỳ, và chuyển qua lại giữa giấc ngủ sâu và giấc ngủ REM. Mỗi chu kỳ kéo dài khoảng 90 phút và lặp lại từ bốn đến sáu lần mỗi đêm. Trong đêm, thời gian bạn dành cho mỗi giai đoạn sẽ thay đổi. Hầu hết giấc ngủ sâu diễn ra vào nửa đầu đêm. Sau đó, giai đoạn giấc ngủ REM của bạn sẽ dài hơn.​


----------

